# New truck.



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

stickbow shooter said:


> Just look in any yard in the Northwoods, there laying everywhere. Junk yards are full of them. Lol.


Yeah, unfortunately none of them last for ever. I will keep buying F150's until one lets me down. Already been there with GM's and Dodge, that's why my last 4 trucks have been F150's.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Matt V said:


> Yeah, unfortunately none of them last for ever. I will keep buying F150's until one lets me down. Already been there with GM's and Dodge, that's why my last 4 trucks have been F150's.


They all have issues lol.


----------



## Kyle W Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

What do you guys think about the 9th generation f150s?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Let me act like the guy who gives out pennies at Halloween for a second. Kyle, buy a beater with a heater and if you have a part time job open a Roth IRA instead of buying a truck. I know, that is boring, but when you retire at 50 years old you can buy all the trucks you want.


----------



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Kyle W Roman said:


> What do you guys think about the 9th generation f150s?


See my first post in this thread. The 9th gen F series is what I have driven for a decade or so now. Currently have a '96 250 with the 351. Probably my least favorite engine from that era-power of a 302 with fuel economy close to the 460- but too good a deal to pass up. 

The straight 6 of that era is a workhorse. Easy to repair, decent fuel mileage, and plenty of power for everyday towing.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Spartan88 said:


> Let me act like the guy who gives out pennies at Halloween for a second. Kyle, buy a beater with a heater and if you have a part time job open a Roth IRA instead of buying a truck. I know, that is boring, but when you retire at 50 years old you can buy all the trucks you want.



He's already looking at a 99-04...LOL


----------



## Kyle W Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

JBMetalworks said:


> See my first post in this thread. The 9th gen F series is what I have driven for a decade or so now. Currently have a '96 250 with the 351. Probably my least favorite engine from that era-power of a 302 with fuel economy close to the 460- but too good a deal to pass up.
> 
> The straight 6 of that era is a workhorse. Easy to repair, decent fuel mileage, and plenty of power for everyday towing.


Ok thank you I will start looking at those.

Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Jimbos said:


> I drive a 2013 F-150 with the 5.0 with about 75k on it and the only thing I've done is brakes and that was only about 3 weeks ago, but now my rear window defogger and heated mirrors went out, and the easy "it's a blown fuse" has been ruled out.
> I do love that truck though.


Jim, It's still gonna be a common circuit between the two systems and it could be a common wire came loose. I would have said check the fuse too but that's the next step.

Try the Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums and I recommend the same to the OP.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Spartan88 said:


> Let me act like the guy who gives out pennies at Halloween for a second. Kyle, buy a beater with a heater and if you have a part time job open a Roth IRA instead of buying a truck. I know, that is boring, but when you retire at 50 years old you can buy all the trucks you want.


Solid advice there! Wish I would have started investing at an earlier age! As soon as my son got a job, I took him to my financial guy and had him open an account and started contributing $50 a week. Its amazing how much that $50 a week will grow over 40 years.


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

As mentioned check out the owners forums and do a search for common issues and complaints. Bear in mind all car companies who mass produce vehicles eventually turn out some lemons. 

A southern straight 6 is great advice, cheap to buy and if you work on it yourself cheap and relatively easy to maintain.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

If you're buying older stuff stick with GM. Not saying they're better vehicles, just saying parts are cheaper and more readily available. Not to mention, if you're willing and able to make your own repairs you can find videos on U-tube to guide you through the repairs on just about anything that can possibly be broken


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

wyandot said:


> If you're buying older stuff stick with GM. Not saying they're better vehicles, just saying parts are cheaper and more readily available. Not to mention, if you're willing and able to make your own repairs you can find videos on U-tube to guide you through the repairs on just about anything that can possibly be broken


Just stay away from 1989-92 Chevy trucks straight turds first year of the TBI. I'm about to slap a carb on my 89 so many problems with the TBI.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'd get a GM with a real locking rear differential , G80 on the build sheet in the glove box door. Locks with a pawl rather than the clutched "limited slip" of the Fords that will slip under heavy load when you really need the rear end locked up, especially as the truck and clutches wear.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

ESOX said:


> I'd get a GM with a real locking rear differential , G80 on the build sheet in the glove box door. Locks with a pawl rather than the clutched "limited slip" of the Fords that will slip under heavy load when you really need the rear end locked up, especially as the truck and clutches wear.


They all have a park pawl Paul...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

6Speed said:


> They all have a park pawl Paul...


I am referring to the mechanical differential locker pawl on older Detroit Lockers in GM trucks. I think they went to a clutch pack limited slip in recent years as well. The old lockers were kick ass and bullet proof. The only problem was they they were unsafe in inexperienced drivers hands, they would lock with any wheel spin, and never unlock till you let up on the gas, or spin or slide into oncoming traffic lol. A hoot in experienced hands, not so good for the average driver, particularly around corners.. Newer rear ends automatically unlock at around 25-30 mph wheel speed.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

ESOX said:


> I am referring to the mechanical differential locker pawl on older Detroit Lockers in GM trucks. I think they went to a clutch pack limited slip in recent years as well. The old lockers were kick ass and bullet proof. The only problem was they they were unsafe in inexperienced drivers hands, they would lock with any wheel spin, and never unlock till you let up on the gas, or spin or slide into oncoming traffic lol. A hoot in experienced hands, not so good for the average driver, particularly around corners.. Newer rear ends automatically unlock at around 25-30 mph wheel speed.


just weld the rear spool :coolgleam and throw a lunch box locker on the front of ford and dodge trucks I hate the dang IFS front end on Chevy's.


----------



## freezen1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kyle W Roman said:


> This may be the wrong forum I am not sure. I need to get my first truck in about a year when I turn 16. I want a ford f150 4x4 for hunting preferably the 5.4 engine so I have towing power if needed. I was was thinking a 99-04 heritage f150 (I want to stay away from the first couple years they came out). What are your thoughts on those trucks or should I get a different truck?
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What are you towing or might you tow?

I have a 2013 F150 5.0 4X4 which I love....but owning a truck is not cheap (truck, gas, and maintenance) and if you want to do a lot of driving around to hunt a truck may not be the best option.

As I said I love having my truck as it makes some things easier but if I REALLY had to get down to it I only MUST HAVE ABSOLUTELY NEED IT a handful of times over the year. That being said I do utilize my truck weekly but I see it more as a luxury and not a need. I do a few deer hunts up north every year and I get onto some hairy ass fire roads.....but in reality I could get by with an all wheel drive and walk a little farther. 

I hope to buy another truck when this one takes a **** but I am considering an all wheel drive SUV (ideally a Subaru) with extra cargo options. I hunt public land all over the state so a zippy smaller car with better gas mileage is appealing. It's a tough call though. I shot two deer in one night for the first time last season and one deer is manageable on a hitch cargo rack but two may have been much more challenging. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> I drive a 2013 F-150 with the 5.0 with about 75k on it and the only thing I've done is brakes and that was only about 3 weeks ago, but now my rear window defogger and heated mirrors went out, and the easy "it's a blown fuse" has been ruled out.
> I do love that truck though.


. Jimbo's make sure your sliding window is closed all the way if not heated windows and defroster will not work


----------



## BigW (Dec 29, 2016)

To the OP, all the proems mentioned plus bad injectors most often diagnosed as slipping transmission. And the cabs rust out on the bottom corners by the bed. Brakes are easy to replace. Gas mileage sucks. 
Sincerely, 
Previous owner of '04 F140 4x4 with 5.4, sold it at 10yrs old with 150k miles.
At your age, think long and hard about spending on a full size. I can't support the investment advice enough.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

MAP1 said:


> . Jimbo's make sure your sliding window is closed all the way if not heated windows and defroster will not work


Interesting, I just tried the button a day or so ago and it wanted to light up for a moment, I will check that tomorrow, thanks for the info.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's the link...

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a...ular-troller-t4-for-brazil-is-pretty-bitchin/


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Worst Engine Ford Ever Made! My son had one spoke with several others who had nothing but problems. He took it back to the dealer ship and traded into a Car, cost him $$ just to trade out of the POS!



mrbeachtc said:


> I would stay away from the 5.4 Triton engine as those are the ones that had spark plugs that break off. I had to buy a special removal kit to get mine out. Can be done but difficult.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

6Speed said:


> I still like the room in the big boy truck more but this was cool.
> View attachment 398101


One of my all time favorites! Buddy had one we took out the 289, stuffed a Cleveland in it, put a hole in the floor for a 4 speed instead of the three on the tree. Nary a two track we missed in that, even the ones on Belle Isle back in the day,. LOL


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> I once had an S10, but also had a Single rear wheel F350 at the same time for the real work. Really like the usefulness of the S10. When I went to one truck it was always a full size, till they came out with the mid size Colorado. It's capabilities fit all of my needs. Three years later and I'd do it all over again. New Rangers are very nice looking but they somehow managed to make a mid size that handles like a water balloon. The GM mid sizes may not be as nice looking, but they are a hoot to drive, and handle like a go cart.



The old S10 Blazers were under powered from the get. What 2,8? Had one for nearly 8 years. Fack...

The new Rangers are much larger, possibly bigger than the Colorado? They just look bigger, more than likely cosmetics.

Been in Esox’s Colorado and every time he pulls up it makes me smile!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> The old S10 Blazers were under powered from the get. What 2,8? Had one for nearly 8 years. Fack...
> 
> The new Rangers are much larger, possibly bigger than the Colorado? They just look bigger, more than likely cosmetics.
> 
> Been in Esox’s Colorado and every time he pulls up it makes me smile!


S10 Blazer with a 4.3 was respectable.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

6Speed said:


> I still like the room in the big boy truck more but this was cool.
> View attachment 398101


That is flaming cooler then hell.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Guys, I picked the photo off the web and this was not my actual truck but it looked just like this one. My X stole the pictures of it when we broke up and she's the one that forced me to sell the best ride of my life. I'd write more but I'm going fishing at this minute so I'll circle back with the full story tomorrow. It's a good story I guess. But I still hate that bitch for what happened!

Sorry!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Good luck Clay.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

MAP1 said:


> . Jimbo's make sure your sliding window is closed all the way if not heated windows and defroster will not work


That's a common problem with the trucks of that Era. The whole back window needs to be replaced costing over $1000. I drive without rear defrost.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

mrbeachtc said:


> I would stay away from the 5.4 Triton engine as those are the ones that had spark plugs that break off. I had to buy a special removal kit to get mine out. Can be done but difficult.


The 5.4's are bullet proof. Just get the first set of plugs out at around 80,000. I now have 190,000 miles on mine and am on my third set of plugs. Whatever you do, don't get a turbo eco boost. IMHO turbo gassers have no business in a truck.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Every Ford mechanic refers to the eco boost as the eco book!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

wmmichael20 said:


> Every Ford mechanic refers to the eco boost as the eco book!


When the Ecoboost came out the Ford techs I know called them the Eco Pop or Eco Boom..


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Anecdotally, my friend bought an F1 50 crew cab in 2012, and I bought the general motors Silverado quad cab at the same time.

My truck is rust free, his Ford is not. He needs cab corners, wheel arches, and rocker panels. That’s a lot of rust for a seven-year-old truck that should’ve been e-coated.

Both are used similarly.
He’s had mucho trans trouble as well.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> Anecdotally, my friend bought an F1 50 crew cab in 2012, and I bought the general motors Silverado quad cab at the same time.
> 
> My truck is rust free, his Ford is not. He needs cab corners, wheel arches, and rocker panels. That’s a lot of rust for a seven-year-old truck that should’ve been e-coated.
> 
> ...


The reason my 2010 Silverado got offed was because in 2016 it was ready to start rusting around the wheel wells. That generation truck has a design issue that traps pebbles and dirt along the lip at the top pf the rear wheel well. Besides, they came out with the diesel Colorado and it fit my needs to a tee.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Steve said:


> That's a common problem with the trucks of that Era. The whole back window needs to be replaced costing over $1000. I drive without rear defrost.


I've been dinking with it since he mentioned it and it has started coming back on for short periods of time after I open and slamming closed the rear power window after it not turning on at all.
So that is it, I'll just have to crawl back there to see if there's a sensor that signals that it's closed.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> Anecdotally, my friend bought an F1 50 crew cab in 2012, and I bought the general motors Silverado quad cab at the same time.
> 
> My truck is rust free, his Ford is not. He needs cab corners, wheel arches, and rocker panels. That’s a lot of rust for a seven-year-old truck that should’ve been e-coated.
> 
> ...


I need pics to believe this. My white f-150 2013 is 100% rust free. 
It's in great shape other then my using it as a truck.
I say bull to it being all rusted out.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Don’t get your panties in a knot kid.
I wouldn’t have posted it if it wasn’t true.
I’m happy to post up a pic as soon as he sends me some.
Some people might think you were calling me a liar.

The trans part that failed twice from towing was called a megatron or magnetron. Don’t know what that is exactly.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kyle W Roman said:


> This may be the wrong forum I am not sure. I need to get my first truck in about a year when I turn 16. I want a ford f150 4x4 for hunting preferably the 5.4 engine so I have towing power if needed. I was was thinking a 99-04 heritage f150 (I want to stay away from the first couple years they came out). What are your thoughts on those trucks or should I get a different truck?
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I like my 2003 F-150 fully loaded 4x4 King Ranch Crew Cab 5.4 with a cap. Tow 7000 lbs worth of horses and trailer, 6000 lbs worth of camper, and lots of lighter boats and trailers with no issues. Paid $12,000.00 in 2013.

That said:


Jimbos said:


> Seized spark plugs that break off due to a design flaw


Yep, I refuse to change my plugs until I have to. Only 86,000 miles to date, Runs great. I know they are gonna break. Well documented. Many shops won't even do them without telling you they are going to charge big bucks to get em out after they break them off.



Rasputin said:


> I've had 2 of the 5.4's. Performed great, no issues.


Motor is great. Not exactly a race truck, but she will get the job done.



hawgeye said:


> Those first are notorious for cracked exhaust manifolds. Every single Ford I see in that vintage, has the cracked manifold exhaust leak. And the spark plugs issue previously stated.


Yep, already had a mom and pop replace one for about 3 bills. Try getting that price at a dealer or name brand shop. Guy told me the other side would last another year or so...two years ago.



stickbow shooter said:


> electrical issues,


Yep, early Ford wiring harnesses suck. In addition, the starter relays fail...at least they are cheap.



stickbow shooter said:


> brake issues ,master cylinder,Booster broke, lines rotting


I've replaced the master cylinder, a couple lines, and all the calipers and rotors...on a truck that still doesn't have 100,000 miles. I do all my work myself. Thank God for Rock Auto.



BigW said:


> Gas mileage sucks.


I get 14 maybe 15 downhill with a tail wind. On a positive note, I get 13 towing my boat and about 8 or 9 towing the camper.



Far Beyond Driven said:


> Galvanic corrosion.



But hey...I love my truck!

I should also mention one that no one has hit on:

Some genie a** engineers at Ford figured a teflon shift fork (to enable 4wd) in the front differential was a good idea. If you don't shift on the fly...you are probably OK, but the guy that had mine must not have prescribed to that ideology. Shops wanted 5 bills for that one. I found the part for $27 online and did it myself in about 3 hours with help from you tube.








Jeez...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> View attachment 398153


That's where my 2009 is starting to go, though not nearly as bad and after 190,000 miles and lots of salt, I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Steve said:


> That's where my 2009 is starting to go, though not nearly as bad and after 190,000 miles and lots of salt, I guess I can't complain too much.


He told me it was pretty common in the city. He said it wasn’t worth putting the cab corners on. The underside of the truck is punky in too many spots

I mention this only because people finance their trucks for seven or eight years now and you really don’t want to be paying for holes.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> He told me it was pretty common in the city. He said it wasn’t worth putting the cab corners on. The underside of the truck is punky in too many spots
> 
> I mention this only because people finance their trucks for seven or eight years now and you really don’t want to be paying for holes.


No you don't want to be paying for holes. I got a quote to get mine fixed including welding in new steel on the corners that would involve taking the bed off to do it right and it was in the multiple thousands of dollars, so I decided to live with it.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I make a pile of money creating trucks. In fact I’m working at Flint assembly tomorrow, and could just as likely be at Dodge truck, or Deerborn assembly on any given day. 
I drive all the big three trucks, and have no real preference other than minor things for any one over another, but I like people to know what’s what.

If you plow, GM front ends wear out fast.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> The 5.4's are bullet proof. Just get the first set of plugs out at around 80,000. I now have 190,000 miles on mine and am on my third set of plugs. Whatever you do, don't get a turbo eco boost. IMHO turbo gassers have no business in a truck.


Ever actually driven an Eco f-150? I’m not brand loyal, owned Chevy, Dodge, Toyota. Been driving F-150’s for Work the last 4 years. Two trucks, first one had 207,000 before it was totaled in an accident. Current eco 3.5 has 232,000. It tows better and has more power than any V-8 I’ve owned. Plenty of reasons to not like a make/model from any manufacturer, the 3.5 Eco isn’t one of them.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike said:


> Ever actually driven an Eco f-150? I’m not brand loyal, owned Chevy, Dodge, Toyota. Been driving F-150’s for Work the last 4 years. Two trucks, first one had 207,000 before it was totaled in an accident. Current eco 3.5 has 232,000. It tows better and has more power than any V-8 I’ve owned. Plenty of reasons to not like a make/model from any manufacturer, the 3.5 Eco isn’t one of them.


Yes great engine and tows well but gas mileage sucks when towing. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

benster said:


> Yes great engine and tows well but gas mileage sucks when towing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think that is true with most gassers.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Steve said:


> I think that is true with most gassers.


I had the 5.0 in a past truck and it got better mileage towing than the 3.5.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I have two turbo vehicles at the present time. The analysis that a person has to do, is, is the mileage improvement when you are driving it empty a greater benefit to offset the higher repair cost if the turbo system has a failure. It’s a more complex motor, and has attendant repair costs.

If you haul mulch all the time probably is
If you pull, or run a heavy cap , prolly not.

Certainly for the GM trucks the V6 W/T series worked out poorly for us. Great empty, but our trucks never were.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> I need pics to believe this. My white f-150 2013 is 100% rust free.
> It's in great shape other then my using it as a truck.
> I say bull to it being all rusted out.












Jimbos - here’s a pic of my 2012 supercrew. Just over a year ago there was just a small bubble in the paint. One year later and there’s a hole. Driver side looks about the same. If you don’t like rust, keep an eye on it for a bubble. Get it fixed or get rid of it...

Mike


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Speaking of Broncos, this is announced in the media now. Anyone want an electric truck?  

https://www.automobilemag.com/news/ford-confirms-bronco-hybrid/


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's a picture if someones too lazy to click the link.

I'd rather have one of my old ones than three of these but that's just my personal opinion. I think electric vehicles that can go off road will really help the poaching industry!


----------



## get-n-bent (Apr 7, 2016)

I had 2001 5.4 two valve with over 500,000 miles no problems,stay away from the 3 valve motor

Sent from my HTCONE using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

